# Ischnomantis sp.



## Rob Byatt (Sep 3, 2007)

Well I have a new species, even though I really can't take anymore. I guess I just couldn't resist  

It is one I have wanted for some years, well, anything from this genus would have done :wink:

I'm told these reach 14cm, so not as large as _I. gigas_, but still pretty big !






















This is the peculiar characteristic of this genus......






..........the last abdominal segment is elongated and extends over the cerci (small, hairy appendages)


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 3, 2007)

beautiful mantis!!! howd you come across it?


----------



## Andrew (Sep 3, 2007)

I can see why you couldn't resist - hopefully you can keep it in culture.

It looks a lot like a phasmid.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey Andrew, glad to see you back here often again. Sorry still have no luck on the Brunneria Borealis you requested, hopefully soon.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Yen, its good to be back.  I won't be keeping many mantids though.

I've decided to limit myself to around two species max. :roll:

Anyways, I'll be around a lot more often from now on. And I'm still interested in those brunneria. :wink: Anything communal and native to the US(and parthenogenetic on top of that) is like hitting the jackpot for me.


----------

